# Making Terminal black...



## Euphrates (Apr 13, 2001)

I've seen lots of people post how to change the opaqueness of the terminal, but how do you change the background to black and change the text color, as I have seen in some screenshots?  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## plaidpjs (Apr 13, 2001)

Through the preferences for Terminal. Start a Terminal session, go to Terminal/Preferences on the menu bar. not only can you change background color, but some basic text colors.


----------



## Euphrates (Apr 14, 2001)

OMG, I am the biggest idiot.  OK, thank you, I never even thought that the terminal could have a prefs.  LOL!


----------



## plaidpjs (Apr 14, 2001)

I'm am so not even going to touch that... I can't count the number of times I have overlooked the simplest things in a quest to do something to a program....


----------

